# Harbor Freight Workbench



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Saw an ad on Craigslist for some woodworking stuff. Met with the guy and got a bunch of clamps, router bits, a large mallet, and a few other things....Anyway, he had this Harbor Freight workbench that looked almost new. Said he would sell it for $40 ..... so I bit. Now I know that Harbor Freight benches are not the greatest, but I don't have room for a large stationary bench, and this one was the right price.
So I started beefing it up. I tightened up the screws (they were ALL loose). Added more screws. I put some deadwood underneath around the edges so that I can use clamps easier. I made cradles for the legs and added casters. 
I also made a tool caddy and hung it on the side, and added a little more wood under the shelf. All in all it turned out ok. I am going to add another stretcher or two to cut down the raking. I was surprised as to how stable it is. 
Here's a few pics


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

For $40 and some extra wood and screws, looks like you did pretty good. Good luck with it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks like a great deal to me. You Can't buy the wood for $40. Nice find.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

The drawers alone are worth 40 bucks. What you've done to it makes it a nice workbench.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Very nice!

My Dad was looking at those and was apprehensive. I figure $5 in screws and brace boards makes up for a lot?


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

That is a heck of a good find! For $40 dollars, you've done quite well.

I saw one on CL a few months ago in my area for about the same amount and I am regretting not scooping it up!


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

I like the tool caddy and especially the cover.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Well done sir. :thumbsup:
Bill


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

What are the holes inside the cubby on the piece that adjoins the HF bench for? And how did you attach the cubby to the bench? I see the gussets underneath to help, but don't see any screw holes.

Nice work putting lipstick on the pig so to speak...I might have to copy you as you can't buy the materials for a bench like that after a 20% off coupon for HF.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

<*(((>< said:


> What are the holes inside the cubby on the piece that adjoins the HF bench for? And how did you attach the cubby to the bench? I see the gussets underneath to help, but don't see any screw holes.
> Nice work putting lipstick on the pig so to speak...I might have to copy you as you can't buy the materials for a bench like that after a 20% off coupon for HF.


The holes are for clamps. One thing I did not like was that there is virtually nothing underneath the edges of this bench to clamp to...so I put deadwood all the way around underneath the edge. Since I did that I decided to drill some holes in the tool caddy so I could use clamps on that side as well. The caddy was fairly stable but I figured that over time it would loosen up so I angled in some wood screws just above those clamp holes. I took those pics before I added the screws. It seems very sturdy now. It also gave me about 6" more workspace. I may replace that piece of oak with MDF. 

Let's face it, those benches are not the be-all-end-all, and they are prone to racking, but a little bit of beefing up makes them pretty useable. Thanks for looking


----------

